# Quality



## Reinfield (Apr 6, 2003)

Hello,

This is my first post to this forum. Am I right in thinking that in general Poljot watches are of a higher quality than Vostok watches?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to our forum,

Yes Poljot are higher quality than Vostok.

Vostok are still great watches for the price though.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome, R.

It is a mystery to me how the Ruskies can make them so cheap. (I mean cost, not quality)

The vostoks, you either like them or they give you worms but I like them.

I had a look inside mine and although it looks like it was finished with a wire brush, it is going "like a swiss watch". Stainless steel, 200m, all high spec. and it is keeping good time.

Definately one of my more pleasing additions

I havnt got a poljot yet but hope to in the near future.

David


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it's a simple question of economics. People in Russia make a pittance compared with the rest of Europe. Labor is cheap. I have several Poljots, but no Vostoks. I think in general the quality of Poljots has been on the rise in the last several years. They definately have a good thing going.


----------

